# Home Theater in Family Room



## jefny (Mar 1, 2013)

Our family room is dedicated to mostly home theater with my other hobbies (2 fish tanks). The room is 15 foot wide by 22 foot long and houses a front projection and 7.1 audio system. Currently I have the following equipment:

Infocus X10 front projector
Da-Lite HCCV screen (110" diagonal)
Panasonic 310 BD player
Outlaw 770 amp
Marantz SR5005 receiver used as a pre-amp
Pinnacle gold Tower speakers (for L/R)
Pinnacle gold center speaker
4 Pinnacle gold mini-monitors for surround and rear speakers
SVS PC Plus 12-39 sub-woofer
TIVO HD DVR
Panasonic 50" plasma (for everyday viewing)

The room is partially below grade with the result that very little sound escapes to the outside (I can really blast the sound without disturbing my neighbors). Thanks to my wife she made thick velvet curtains that make the room pretty much light tight.

I am planning to get a second sub-woofer (the current SVS version of the PC plus 12-39) and eventually replace the projector which is almost 4 years old though it still works great,


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

I got a PC12Plus last week. It's pretty crazy if you haven't been exposed to anything like that before. I had solid Paradigm woofer but really had no idea how low and loud those SVS subs could go. Best bang for your buck. I've just got an Epson 6020 which I love but the JVCs are nice too. If I didn't have to have dim lights on for the kids to play I would have got a JVC.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, welcome to Home Theater Shack! Please visit us often.

Nothing like a good sub to make your HT system much more enjoyable. At least until the wife tells you to turn that thing DOWN!


----------

